

Mindmap Showing Possible NSA Internal Structure / Org Chart - fnordfnordfnord
http://www.mindmeister.com/308518551/the-national-security-agency-operates-more-than-500-separate-signals-intelligence-platforms-employs-roughly-30-000-civilians-and-military-budget-10-billion

======
fnordfnordfnord
Source: [http://www.defenseone.com/ideas/2013/08/what-nsas-massive-
or...](http://www.defenseone.com/ideas/2013/08/what-nsas-massive-org-chart-
probably-looks/68642/)

Which was posted a few days ago here (no comments):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6214799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6214799)

